# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Pimples after hair transplant

## justme

I had my transplant 10 weeks ago.The paperwork did say some patients may develope small whiteheads a few weeks after the procedure.I started developing them about 4/5 weeks after my procedure and am still getting them.Many are not small whiteheads,but large,enflamed cystic like pimples.The entire area of some has been as large as dime or nickle sized. I have called numerous times where I had my procedure done,but they just keep telling me this is normal & keep my scalp clean.As if I weren't?

Because I have very dry skin & hair I usually only wash it every other day,but wet it daily to style.I do not use any other hair products so there is no build up of anything else or chemicals.I noticed if I washed it daily I developed less pimples,,for a while,but even washing it daily I still develope new pimples every few days.I noticed after I was hot & sweaty I developed more so I started cleaning the area with alcohol to hopefully keep any bacteria down. Again that worked for a short time,then stopped. I was concerned I might have a mild infection in 2 of them & called the surgeon who did my transplant,but could not even get to speak with him.I can not get past the front desk staff.The office is not local so I can not just drive over & hope he is in that day or they even let me see/talk to him. My family Dr says to contact the surgeon as he is not experienced with this.I respect his answer,but also told him I am not getting anywhere trying to reach the surgeon.I asked if he could help,but he claims he can not.

I don't know what to do.At least 50% are not normal whiteheads.A few have had pus come out after I broke them (gently).They were large,red & inflamed,very sore & feverish.To relieve the preasure and the headaches I was getting from them I gently broke them.They had definite pus with solid cores that came out.I cleaned them well and used Neosporin on.They finally healed,but new ones keep coming.The ones like this do not even have whiteheads,just large hard swollen cyst like lumps. I see many of the transplanted hairs have small circular indentations like tini bowls with the follicle in the center of the 'bowl'.Is that normal to look that way this far out from the procedure?

I have located a private surgeon who also does hair transplants that is closer.I am going to try to get an appt this week & hope my Ins will cover his visit,but other than that I do not know what to do.The paperwork does not tell how long this side effect is supossed to last.I do not believe this is normal at all.Unless I missed them somehow I have not found any other posts pertaining to this side effect.I am also worried if the areas that have developed these large inflamed pimples have damaged those translanted hairs.I know it is too soon to see new growth yet.I did lose more hair like many do from the trauma so the areas with the pimples is very easily noticable. Presently I have 2 of the large ones and 2 reg whiteheads with another area that is quiter tender telling me another of the large ones is developing.

Any suggestions? 
Thank you!

----------


## Jotronic

From the sounds of it this is normal but I suggest that instead of lightly breaking the surface of these pimples you press them out aggressively to make sure everything is out. Then dab it with an anti-biotic ointment or witchhazel or rubbing alchohol. These pimples are from ingrown hairs that are trying to work their way out. I would also recommend that you wash your hair daily, vigorously.

----------

